# Classement photo par Prise de vue, comment faire ?



## Lonneki (17 Mars 2013)

iPhoto me classe mes photos dans les Albums par date de prise de vue ce qui est parfait, par contre l'iPad et l'iPhone me les classent par Ordre de Modification.

Donc quand je fais mes retouches de Raw sur DXO, je ne respecte pas forcement l'ordre de prise de vue et au final je me retrouve sur les iDevises avec les photos classées n'importe comment.

Une idée ?
Merci


----------



## AubinB (4 Avril 2013)

Il faudrait modifier l'EXIF de chaque photo, j'ai aussi ce soucis sur mon iPhone.


----------

